# 1/2 inch g10 tube master



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I am amazed at stability of this slingshot, I shot it the biggest part of the day before my wife got home. She has put claim on it. Actually it's one of the first she felt comfortable with. It weighs approximately 4-1/4 oz. And is made of 1/2 inch G10. I used the tubes that came with it, then I put my double tubes on it. It handles either tubes very well. Thanks to MJ for helping me completely change the way I. hold my slingshot and to Mr. and Mrs Hays of Pocket Predator for working with me to fit me with a slingshot that I can keep improving with practice. For awhile I thought the light at the end of the tunnel was a train.(-:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That's a nice looking shooter...I like the finger grooves...gives it more of a custom look to it.

I'll bring a couple of my tube shooters with me to the MWST...maybe you can help me...I like them, but I just can't seem to get any accuracy with them.

Todd


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Be more than glad to, MJ is a great teacher. I'm sure I will learn more from you though


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> That's a nice looking shooter...I like the finger grooves...gives it more of a custom look to it.
> 
> I'll bring a couple of my tube shooters with me to the MWST...maybe you can help me...I like them, but I just can't seem to get any accuracy with them.
> 
> Todd


I'm with you there Todd. The only slingshot I shoot with tubes is my maxim champ and I have to hold hammer grip with pinch for okay accuracy. As soon as I switch to my usual way of gangsta I become a liability.

Tag, the tube master is a great slingshot and it is super comfortable. Love how it's a half inch think, so slim profile but still tough as hell. I think I'm finding that I need a pinky hole for good accuracy as it seems to help me massively to stabilise my shots. Hence why I seem to be shooting more and more with my Seal Sniper and my Tube Master. It just feels right in the hand with a pinky hole and Bill has nailed it with the way he does them, i.e ellipse.

Ben


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was hesitant to shoot tubes because of hand slap, but so far no hand slap. Charles and few others have excellent videos on shooting. Great to hear your thoughts, hope you post a few more, that's the only way I learn is from other shooters like yourself. I have one advantage over most people, have you ever heard the saying" we learn from our mistakes" well I should be the smartest of them all. if there is a mistake to be made I've done it, or soon will. I am so fortunate to have MJ, Jodi, Mr and Mrs Hays,Rayshot,Nathan and the best friends ever one could ask for on the forum.


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

Never personally shot that model but from what i have heard about it it is a very good shooter. Your review just confirmed it once more


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was skeptical of the 1/2 inch g10, but its awesome. My wife shot well considering she has never shot one only a few times before. Can't explain it, but she says it didn't stress her hands like my other ones. I just ordered another for me since she took the other over. I'm just glad she found one she is comfortable shooting. I don't mean to sound partial , but Mr. And Mrs Hays go way beyond great service. The passion and willingness to help others is incredible of everyone in the forum.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Glad you are enjoying it. I have 4 from Bill, including Tube Master Sniper and one like yours above. I have included pictures of both, since the one you have appears to be more of an Ergo, not as per Bill's website of the Tube Master Sniper. See how the tubes are attached; Tube Master Sniper inside, ergo outside. Ergo has finger holds, Tube Master Sniper does not. Tube Master Sniper a bit wider between forks. Anyway, haven't felt comfortable with the Ergo, since it is really set up for OTT tube shooting only, and I shoot TTF. So, I put a set of clips on the Tube Master Sniper and latex flat bands, and the Tube Master Sniper is the most comfortable and accurate of all of my Bill Hays slingshots; including a custom Scorpion I just got (not enough practice with this one yet). I love the Tube Master Sniper!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wish you could have made the MWST. Time with family is important also. Have a good vacation


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow ! That is a nice frame


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi everyone just loke pilgrim said about his tune master sniper with predator clips it makes it a do it all s.s. I also find it a great edc opfion in pocket or an edc bag. Hell its woth me now.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Sorry guys alot of typos in that one.


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

super ergonomic frame!


----------



## dbs9164 (Aug 18, 2015)

I just received my Tube Master Sniper and it is my new most accurate sling. I like how it's thin with wide forks. It feels great in my hand and fits perfectly. The smaller footprint makes it ideal to keep in a back pocket too. I also have a Seal Sniper, but the Tube Master is more accurate for me. Maybe I'm just getting better with practice, but I really do enjoy this sling. Thanks Bill!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

dbs9164 said:


> I just received my Tube Master Sniper and it is my new most accurate sling. I like how it's thin with wide forks. It feels great in my hand and fits perfectly. The smaller footprint makes it ideal to keep in a back pocket too. I also have a Seal Sniper, but the Tube Master is more accurate for me. Maybe I'm just getting better with practice, but I really do enjoy this sling. Thanks Bill!


 I'm glad to see how well its working out for you . I carry mine every day for now. Its a fantastic frame . I also find it and my g10 hts the most accurate to shoot.


----------

